# Pretty 95% Recovered and 100% in sight



## Jascott9898 (Oct 13, 2016)

Today just feeling really good today and just thinking back on the bad times, just felt like I lost some memories I could've made. Welp the 5% if you're wondering is just now I just have eye floaters that I don't even worry about now, cuz they don't cause harm. My advice is just take it one day at a time. Go have fun. Enjoy these times so when you're out you can think about the memories you made during this time and not this feeling.


----------



## Findyourself1997 (Aug 6, 2020)

Did your floaters went away ?


----------

